# Il est là (mon PB 500)



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2000)

Cool, je viens de le recevoir, quel bonheur, il faut que je le crie haut et fort, pas pour me vanter mais être propriétaire d'un PowerBook ça vous change la vie et durant ces deux dernière semaines sans portable, c'était l'horeur.

Voilà, c'est dit


----------



## Damounet (15 Mars 2000)

Ben alors, Cyril racontes nous un peu pour nous faire baver.... Tu ne nous dis pas grand chose.

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2000)

Désolé, j'ai tellement de choses à faire avec lui que je n'ai pas trop le temps de vous raconter ma relation . 

Disons que c'est la machine portable la plus parfaite que Apple aie fait à mon goût, avec le petit plus que les stocks aient l'air de suivre plutôt bien comparé à la précédente révision.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2000)

Je suis également un Cyril, un autre... 
Pour ton Powerbook 500... rhaaaAA, veinard!

Moi, je vais le recevoir bientôt... dans 2 semaines! Bouuuuh! Mais ce sera le 400, et non pas le 500 Mhz, He oui, tous les Cyril ne sont pas les mêmes! ;-P

A+

Cyril (ze number 2)

------------------
- O R M -
http://www.onlyrealmusic.
co


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2000)

Cette machine est réellement merveilleuse...

Mais je me retrouve un peu au temps du 7.5.2, les macmaniaques comprendront...

Bizarre, sous MacOS 9.0 en version US, je n'ai aucun problème sur un PB WallStreet ou le Lombard, mais avec le 9.0.2  en français de mon nouveau PB Pismo, c'est big galère! Vivement l'uniformisation 9.0.4 en US pour voir si ça va mieux...

Mes avis sur la bête: 
- marrant le PB qui se réveille tout seul dès qu'on lui ouvre le capot après une mise en veille, 
- sympa et remarquée en réunion la pomme qui s'allume sur le capot, 
- très très cool le hot plug du firewire, et l'utilisation prochaine du firewire en réseau entre mac, 
- le toucher du clavier est le meilleur que je connaisse après avoir eu tous les powerbooks d'apple entre les mains, 
- moins bien le bouton du trackpad est devenu cheap en comparaison du très bon toucher du bouton du trackpad du Lombard.
- trop bon de se visualiser un DVD dans le TGV paris-lyon avec les sous-titrages malentendant pour un total silence ;-)
- intéressant le réveil du PB sur les appels de fax ou la prise à distance par Timbuktu en appel modem,
- pas mal les cartes PCMCIA qui vont plus profond dans le Mac et ressortent donc moins que sur les Wallstreet,
- moins bon (quoique) le mode d'éjection des cartes PCMCIA avec cette tirette un peu cheap. Mais pour l'utilisation que j'en ai, à savoir l'insertion de cartes SMARTMEDIA, c'est mieux: la carte principale ne s'éjecte plus toute seule,
- cool mais trop encombrant le nouvel adaptateur secteur, toujours dommage de ne pas avoir un cable 220V standard pour éviter d'avoir à le trimbaler celui-là au moins,
- vraiment trop bon le mode dual monitor, à savoir le support de deux moniteurs affichant deux écrans différents, comme sur les desktop. sans parler de la sortie TV.
- vraiment sympa la prise modem qui est passé à sa juste place à l'arrière du PB
- mon point noir: les touches luminosité et réglage volume qui squatte les 6 premières places des touches de fonction! 

Côté performances, elles sont bien là...
Je crois que c'est surtout l'augmentation de la vitesse du bus système qui le fait mieux respirer, les vitesses d'accès au disque (grâce à l'ATA/66?) vraiment topcool, et surtout cette incroyable puce ATI RAGE 128 qui décoiffe.
Pour info, la différence entre le modèle 400Mhz et le 500Mhz est imperceptible (après une semaine passée avec un 500 puis maintenant avec un 400)

Mon seul conseil: Prenez 128Mo en RAM minimum, MacOS 9 oblige!
Me reste plus qu'à tester l'Airport (une carte+borne sont en cours de provenance des US, pour profiter de plus de canaux que les cartes Airport dispos en france).


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (23 Juin 2014)

Ah... Les PowerBook nous ont quittés depuis belle lurette...


----------



## Madalvée (23 Juin 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Ah... Les PowerBook nous ont quittés depuis belle lurette...



Les cyrils aussi


----------

